
When Boz Came to Town: Remembering Charles Dickens’s First Visit to New York - samclemens
https://www.city-journal.org/charles-dickens-first-visit-to-new-york
======
gerbilly
>Dickens was fascinated with jails, asylums, homes for the deaf, and other
reformatory institutions. In 1843, the city’s two prisons held twice as many
Irishmen as native-born Americans; “paddy wagons” carted them to jail. The
Irish, along with blacks, were consigned to the bottom of society, scourged by
tuberculosis, pneumonia, bronchitis, and scrofula.

You know this made me think that whenever people complain about immigrants,
it's just the latest wave of immigrants they focus on.

At first, in north america we hated the Irish, then we got used to the Irish
but those Italians though, they weren't like us.

Then we got used to the Italians but we started blaming the Polish and then
who knows on and on... Each new group of arrivals just weren't like us.

Today it's Mexicans, one day we'll get used to them and start hating on some
other group, who just aren't like us.

------
russellbeattie
Dickens was known as "Boz"?? There's something I never knew.

